# Hydro Sponge Filters by themselves?



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been away from the hobby for 20 odd years and recently got back in. While I was gone sponge filters came along. I have 5 tanks set up from 45 to 75 gallons plus 3 5 to 10 gallon fry tanks. On the large tanks I have cannister filters. The 3 small tanks just have dual sponge filters with air lines.
They seem to do fine.

I recently bought several Hydro # 4 and 5 sponge filters. Since I am not using chemical filtration anyway and have only a low to medium fish load (freshwater) I was thinking of doing away with the cannisters.

Anyone else done this successfully on larger tanks? Use two filters per tank similar to dual heaters?

Advice Please or if already covered a thread link.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

For three or four years two 75G tanks were run _each _with _two _Hydrosponge #5s. The tanks were always stable and crystal clear (as needed for the discus and rams that were in them). Cleaning them is best done with one sponge at a time so one is always undisturbed. I found that the two spongerfilters worked really well to be honest.

If you have a fishroom with many of these, consider buying a large single pump to supply air to all of them with a manifold to control.


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

Will - how often did you clean these -would once a week alternating be OK?

For the single pump - a Coralife SL-65? ($88 plus tx right now) - or better suggestion


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Once and a while they were cleaned together on the same day in tankwater, but yeah mostly they were alternated in cleanings, every 1-2 weeks. So like 2-4 times a month? Takes 5 minutes to clean thoroughly

Sorry I wouldn't know what pumps to suggest. I think J&Laquatics.com or Mops.ca might have some choices for you if you don't see them locally.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I've run several large tanks with only sponge filters very successfully.

Just be sure to siphon out the poop and what not weekly


----------

